# A couple of my watch face designs.



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just wanted to share a couple of watch faces I designed. I had some watches I wasn't going to wear anyway, so I decided to design new faces for them while keeping the original hands. Any comments or constructive criticism is highly welcome. Please keep in mind that these are VERY affordable watches. (I wouldn't mod a nice one) ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool Mods Taro :-!


----------



## goddino371 (Nov 22, 2009)

Like the "pi" watch face!


----------



## buttonsrtoys (Oct 28, 2009)

The PI watch is great! I've been looking to modify some watches with my own face designs. May I ask how you went about creating these?


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

buttonsrtoys said:


> The PI watch is great! I've been looking to modify some watches with my own face designs. May I ask how you went about creating these?


Boy, it's a good thing I subscribed to this thread!

All I did was use Photoshop to design, and printed it on photopaper. The photopaper which was glossy worked well as a face.


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll go the other way. 

The Pi design is a little sterile for my taste, but the 'Black Ops' tactical black is killer (pun intended). 

Very nice work!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Was that printed on photo paper? ;-)


----------



## buttonsrtoys (Oct 28, 2009)

HeyWhatTimeIsIt said:


> I'll go the other way.
> 
> The Pi design is a little sterile for my taste, but the 'Black Ops' tactical black is killer (pun intended).
> 
> Very nice work!


The Black Ops watch is quite nice, though it begs the question -- would someone in black ops really where a watch that labeled them as being in black ops? ;-)

A lot of MIT types would go for the PI watch. You might consider fabricating a few to see if they sell.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

One thing about inkjet/lasers for printing on paper for use as watch dials. Be sure that you get an ink that is archival. The "inks" of ink jets are dyes. I'm not sure what Laser is. Even black will start fading quickly , if it is non archival, and be entirely gone in three years. Archival inks, also called "hundred year inks" last much longer. there's several internet sites out there that do nothing but rate how "fugitive" (long lasting ) ink jet and Laser inks are. They are worth checking out in this context.


----------

